# Bi-Xenon Headlights



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

hi everyone and Happy New Year.im waiting for my silver essence/red nappa EOS which is due in late March 2007.im from Cyprus(EU)and need some help with bi-xenon headlights.i paid about $1500 for the xenons but im not sure if they have the cornering lights.i asked the vw salesman but he didnt really know if they come with or without the cornering lights.does anybody know???? about 90 days to go.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Headlights (andythai)*

Yes, they have both a dynamic function (the main Xenon headlight projector can swivel up to 15 degrees) and a static function meaning there's a small bulb that illuminates a reflector oriented sideways. 








See the shiny reflector and bulb for the static cornering light?
















The Xenons look so much better than the regular non xenon headlights.



















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:23 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Headlights (andythai)*

I believe that the xenon headlights have the cornering lights (small bulbs that illuminate when you are turning) integrated into the lamp assembly.
Michael


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Headlights (PanEuropean)*

They should be integrated. In the US to get them you need to order the 3.2 version and then it's part of the technology package which also includes the parking and trunk sensor too.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Headlights (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

hey thanks guys much appreciate the help.i guess here in eu we are a bit lucky,you can put xenons even on the 16fsi.but the price of a 1.6fsi in my country is about $35000


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Headlights (andythai)*

In SA Bi-Xenons with dynamic cornering lighting is the only option on all models (2,0 and 2,0 T)


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just wanted to post here since I was asking a LOT of questions about the bi-xenons. I test-drove a 3.2 this past Saturday and was able to find out all there was to know about the bi-xenons as it was at night time.
The bi-xenons at speeds below about 30mph used a bright halogen lamp that was integrated in the housing to illuminate whichever direction the wheels are turning, but only when turning a corner (not just moving the steering wheel to change lanes). When turning less severe corners at above 30mph, I noticed the actual xenon lamp swiveling in the direction I was turning...further illuminating the path in which I was headed. The turn signal is the blue'ish bulb next to the xenon lens that appears blue'ish when not lit and amber when lit. Below it there is a running-light (or parking-light) that illuminates when the headlamps are turned on. Oh, and I found out that the bi-xenon function works very quickly, meaning when the xenons are on and the hi-beam is selected (either for "flashing" or constantly on) the shield that provides the cut-off (or dipped beam) reacts very quickly and has no lag-time and gives you the full-beam of xenon light (which is VERY bright).
Also, (to my dismay) the DRL (day-time running lights) are in fact the xenons (not a halogen bulb or the turn-signals). The salesman reminded me that the bulbs were covered under the 4 year warranty (as my concern because the bulbs are quite expensive to replace). I however am not keen on DRL's to begin with, so it's more of an aesthetic disappointment to me.
If there is anything I missed, please ask as I am now very informed on how they work. Overall, they're beautiful in person and create an amazing path to drive down the road with.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

the only thing im not sure about is if there are 2 kind of bi-xenons.first the ones that you had a chance to see which turn when you corner and secondly bi-xenons which never turn when you corner,in other words they are just fixed to look in front.when ordering my eos thats what i was told by vw in cyprus.thanks andy


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_the only thing im not sure about is if there are 2 kind of bi-xenons.first the ones that you had a chance to see which turn when you corner and secondly bi-xenons which never turn when you corner,in other words they are just fixed to look in front.when ordering my eos thats what i was told by vw in cyprus.thanks andy









I see your point. I honestly don't know, but will ask the salesman today when I go look at the 3.2 (again). I would venture a bet to say no, they don't have 2 different bi-xenons...BUT, I recently read in another post here that the EU-spec Eos have different tail-lights that appear the same when not illuminated (aside from the left inner-assembly having the red fog-light), but the clear (when off) LED's illuminate, they light up amber and not red (as the US-spec Eos do). So anything is possible


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

well the good thing is my eos will have xenons(any xenons)good luck seeing the 3.2 again.out here we only see it in pictures.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*

hi EU friend,
Here in belgium, luxemburg, germany and france, you can order the bi xenon light (only one model, I confirm) on any version as you said.
In germany, belgium and luxemburg you can also buy a DESIGN PAKKET for 120 € which includes chrome front grill and smoked tail light (just like the V6 here).
bougy


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

thanks bougy,im counting the days for my eos to come..do you know anything about the anti theft alarm and if its any good,because i ordered that as well.thanks again andy.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_I just wanted to post here since I was asking a LOT of questions about the bi-xenons. I test-drove a 3.2 this past Saturday and was able to find out all there was to know about the bi-xenons as it was at night time.
The bi-xenons at speeds below about 30mph used a bright halogen lamp that was integrated in the housing to illuminate whichever direction the wheels are turning, but only when turning a corner (not just moving the steering wheel to change lanes). When turning less severe corners at above 30mph, I noticed the actual xenon lamp swiveling in the direction I was turning...further illuminating the path in which I was headed. The turn signal is the blue'ish bulb next to the xenon lens that appears blue'ish when not lit and amber when lit. Below it there is a running-light (or parking-light) that illuminates when the headlamps are turned on. Oh, and I found out that the bi-xenon function works very quickly, meaning when the xenons are on and the hi-beam is selected (either for "flashing" or constantly on) the shield that provides the cut-off (or dipped beam) reacts very quickly and has no lag-time and gives you the full-beam of xenon light (which is VERY bright).
Also, (to my dismay) the DRL (day-time running lights) are in fact the xenons (not a halogen bulb or the turn-signals). The salesman reminded me that the bulbs were covered under the 4 year warranty (as my concern because the bulbs are quite expensive to replace). I however am not keen on DRL's to begin with, so it's more of an aesthetic disappointment to me.
If there is anything I missed, please ask as I am now very informed on how they work. Overall, they're beautiful in person and create an amazing path to drive down the road with. 

Very well discussed.
I have them on my V6Tdi Touareg and love them ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (andythai)*

hi andy,
nope, sorry, I don't know, but I'll have it too, it comes standard or was with a package I took (don't remember right now).
probably I'll add another VV2 or VV3 alarm (meta or immobilizer), as a friend of mine has his alhambra (seat's sharan) stollen : they took the transponder out of the car and replace it with a new one, so they could go ... !!!



_Modified by bougy at 12:13 AM 1-7-2007_


----------

